# Advice/Help!!!!



## StinaJ (Jun 21, 2011)

I have PCOS so I do not ovulate the doctors suggested IUI so I had to inject 2 a day for 20days but my larges follicule reached 10mm so they abandonned treatment and said we'd try on a higher dose next time. In mean time I had a call from clinic stating my last Bloods show I don't have an Immunity to Rubella so have to have the Rubella Jab tomorrow and wait a month before having another blood test to see if its worked. So in the mean time i was wondering if there was any advice/herbal or alternate theripies you could suggest. Just feeling a bit like everything is against me.
Thanks xxx


----------



## Danii (Jan 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear you had to abandon, it's so disheartening I know when you've waited so long! Have you tried acupuncture or Chinese herbs? I did both for about 6 months and although I didn't fall PG I did feel that the acupuncture helped regulate my cycles.  I am in thenmiddle of IUI at the moment (am stimming) and I'm having acupuncture at the same time.

Good luck xx


----------



## StinaJ (Jun 21, 2011)

I just expected that i would ovulate i knew the insemination might not work but I didn't anticipate that I wouldn't get bigger follicles. so fingers crossed. My friend has just booked me in to see a faith healer and reflexology too. OMG!!! you must be quite exited when do you go back for you're scan?
Good luck fingers crossed.
xx xx


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

Personally I wouldn't try anything herbal, I wouldn't want anything to interfere with the effectiveness of the drugs you are going to take. 

Unfortunately with PCOS we're more sensitive to the stims so its somewhat of a tightrope between over-responding and possibly OHSS and playing it safe but ending up under-responding.  I over-responded on my first cycle but then under-responded on a lower dose on my second cycle and eventually got one decent follicle (that one held my baby though!!).  Its so disappointing that you had to cancel after having so many expectations about starting IUI, but it does mean that your clinic are more likely to get it right next time.  Good luck x


----------



## speeder (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi, sorry about your cycle. 

Have you thought about acupuncture? I am not sure why it works but it seems to! I feel it helped me get both bfps, even when in jan this year I didn't ovulate - next month I conceived. Also I can really recommend anything to relax you to help with cycle e.g. Meditative cd or similar 

Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## StinaJ (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank-you for your advice, Unfortunately I have to wait now to have my Rubella jab until 1st day of my period to ensure I am not pregnant (40 month of trying unlikely)  and then 1 month of not trying to conceive as the vaccine is live and can be very harmful so am hoping now to try Reflexology and Acupuncture to thank you all very much xxxx


----------

